
On the Common Ancestors of All Living Humans (2003) [pdf] - nabla9
http://tedlab.mit.edu/%7Edr/Papers/Rohde-MRCA-two.pdf
======
thepaperone
This article should be considerably hugely outdated as leaps and bounds of new
information regarding early hominid cohabitation have been discovered since
then.

It's safe to say at this point that humans are far more genetically diverse
than previously thought and we may not share a single common ancestor
considering that some groups contain large amounts of denisovan AND/OR
neanderthal DNA that is non-existent in other groups.

~~~
pranjalv123
Denisovan and Neanderthal admixture predates the events predicted by this
article by tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of years.

It's also irrelevant to the MRCA of extant humans.

------
rossdavidh
I don't have the background to evaluate how good this article's methodology is
or is not, but 2003 is really, really a long time ago if we're talking about
the confluence of archaeology and genetics.

Again, not saying it is or isn't wrong, just that orders of magnitude more is
known about this now than was known in 2003.

------
Upvoter33
This article has 6 citations - not very much impact. A similar but more widely
referenced one is this:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature02842](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature02842)

